# I9 Code Changes



## jessica1974 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have looked at most of the 2011 I9 codes. I have noticed every little change in the cardiology codes. Has anyone else noticed anything new?  Just wanted to be sure that I am not overlooking any.

Thanks


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 5, 2010)

Well for cardiology codes this year we have new codes 447.70- 447.73 ectasia codes. We used to use aneurysm codes for this dx. So that is a good thing. Another change is the deletion of the fluid overload code and replaced with the new codes 276.61 and 276.69. Jaw pain is new sometimes we use that one. V13.65 Personal history of corrected congenital malformation of the heart and circulatory is new. If you use Body mass index codes there are some new ones. Thats all I can think of right now.


----------

